# Preparing For Classis Exams



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 28, 2009)

I have completed most of my school coursework early so that I can spend the next month concentrating on my Classis exams the first week of March. To help me study the committee gave me a list of subjects to which to focus upon. I have begun to read a book for each section and have been supplementing my reading with the corresponding parts of Berkhof's Systematics. I have completed reading for some of the sections and am looking for assistance in selecting books to read for the remaining parts. I am going to list the sections I have read and the corresponding book as well as the sections left for which I am unsure of what to read for them. (Also if you think a book I read is not adequate or "does not fit the category" please let me know.)

*Prolegomena*
???????????????

*Theology (Doctrine of God)*
Robert Letham, _The Holy Trinity_(nearly finished)

*Anthropology (Doctrine of Human Nature)*
????????????????

*Christology*
Athanasius, _On the Incarnation_

*Soteriology*
John Murray, _Redemption: Accomplished and Applied_

*Ecclesiology*
????????????????

*Eschatology*
Cornelis Venema, _The Promise of the Future_


Thanks and Blessings,


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 28, 2009)

I should think for prolegomena, Bavinck volume 1 ought to be at least a contender (though that's a LOT of reading to add)


----------



## A.J. (Jan 29, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> *Ecclesiology*
> ????????????????



I've seen it, but haven't read it. It looks like a good book, and it's quite thick. 

Amazon.com: The Church (Contours of Christian Theology): Edmund P. Clowney, Gerald Lewis Bray: Books


----------



## westminken (Jan 29, 2009)

For ecclesiology, take a look at The Glorious Body of Christ by Kuiper.


----------



## shackleton (Jan 29, 2009)

I was going to say Bavinck and also add Turretin and even Hodge for most of those. 

Under Ecclesiology are you looking for something more technical like a book of common order or something more practical. If practical I would suggest "The Glorious Body of Christ" by R.B. Kuiper. The above mentioned names do not say to much about ecclesiology. 

How about church gov't, do you need to read anything on that? If so try "The Divine Right of Church Government" by the Jus Divinum or "Paradigms in Polity" by Hall and Hall. The former is written by the Westminster Divines and the later is collection of different reformed and Pres. sources on church gov't.


----------



## ADKing (Jan 29, 2009)

Richard Muller's "prolegomena" volume in his Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics would be my suggestion for that area. It is long but very helpful. Many blessings on your studies and preparation!

-----Added 1/29/2009 at 09:18:18 EST-----

For Anthropology, Thomas Boston's "Human Nature in its Fourfold State" is very valuable.


----------



## CDM (Jan 29, 2009)

A.J. said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > *Ecclesiology*
> ...



It is pretty solid and worth a read. With one caveat: Clowney argues for women deacons in the book.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 29, 2009)

Bavinck on Prolegomena is unsurpassed in my opinion. However, if you want a condensed version you could get by with Berkhof's most recent edition of ST that has the introductory material. Berkhof was mostly condensing Bavinck.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jan 29, 2009)

Ecclesiology:
Calvin (0f course!)
The Church of Christ: A Treatise on the Nature, Powers, Ordinances, Discipline and Gov. of the christian Church" Two volumes by James Bannerman (Banner of truth)

Feel free to stop by and borrow Bannerman if you want it!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 29, 2009)

I second the recommendation for Muller, volume 1. You will know prolegomena backwards and forwards if you read it. For anthropology, I recommend Hoekema's _Created in God's Image_. For ecclesiology, Bannerman is good, but since you won't have time to read it, read Michael Horton's book People and Place.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks all!!


> *Prolegomena*
> Richard Muller,_ PRRD_ Vol. 1
> 
> *Theology (Doctrine of God)*
> ...



Ecclesiology is still up in the air because PTS's Library does not have the Horton work or the Clowney book. I'll check RPTS tomorrow.


----------

